# Copper tone sting ray



## drwood (Jul 23, 2013)

Just picked up this 5 speed up today,serial number is  MB 20166,any idea of its age? Its really nice shape,but there is some rusty type stains on the seat. Is there anyway to remove them? or do i need a seat. thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jul 24, 2013)

'66 Ramshorn fastback. Sweet bike! Looks in very good condition too. I have yet to find a good way to get the rust color out of these seat covers. I think it's how they get if they've sunbaked over the years.


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2013)

Serial number suffix I would say is 1966, maybe real late 1966. The chainring on the bike being the mag style is 1967. The chainring on an earlier 1966 would have been a narrower spoke, 5 spoke.   Ray


----------



## jpromo (Jul 24, 2013)

stoney said:


> Serial number suffix I would say is 1966, maybe real late 1966. The chainring on the bike being the mag style is 1967. The chainring on an earlier 1966 would have been a narrower spoke, 5 spoke.   Ray




I was thinking the same. Likely built in time for the christmas season of '66 as a 1967 model.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 24, 2013)

*Fastback*

It's a dec 66.first of the mag sprocket,the seat is a tufted silver seat big money for a nice original seat.some times the stains are from the sun but mostly the pan rusts under the cover and leaches in the vinyl.no getting that out.the replacement covers were out for stock for a long time but i might might have some left its impossible to get.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 21, 2013)

What a stylish rig !


----------



## wheelingpiazza (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice..   I would leave it as is,  and if you can get out as much of the loose rust as you can and treat with something.  

I am building an early 66 with the sprint (5 star) sprocket, in blue.


----------



## Sean (Aug 29, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=109022&d=1376517870





I have a '67 too and my seat was toast when I got it as well.


----------



## Sambikeman (Sep 5, 2013)

*Coppertone*

Awesome Bike It Would Look Nice In My Collection !!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## drwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Still looking for seat  CoppertoneSsting Ray*

Still wanting a silver seat and a Green seat for 2 Sting Rays   thanks


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 5, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I was thinking the same. Likely built in time for the christmas season of '66 as a 1967 model.



Yeah I have a dec/67 deluxe stingray in campus green which was a 68 color , nice ram !
 Lee


----------



## RickyJ (Mar 28, 2014)

*My favorite*

The Coppertone Ramshorn is my favorite Fastback of all time! Looks like a great find to me! have fun and enjoy!


----------

